# Nodule and antibodies



## Jazz88 (Feb 27, 2015)

Hello, I have found out from my doctor that I tested positive for peroxidase antibodies and negative for thyroglobulin antibodies but have a nodule on my thyroid. I take synthetic thyroxine and so far the hypothyroidism is being well controlled from what my doctor's said but I still have lots of hypo symptoms and I don't know why. Can anyone help please?

Peroxidase antibodies: 277kIU/L (0-34kIU/L)
Thyroglobulin antibodies: 109kIU/L (0-115kIU/L)

Symptoms: constipation, pale skin, heavy periods, acne, hair loss, dry eyes, weight gain, decreased sweating, loss of appetite, tiredness, weakness.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Have you had an ultrasound?


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You actually do have thyroglobulin antibodies and I am also curious as to if you have had an ultrasound.

Dosing by TSH only will never tell you where your actual thyroid hormones are. Free T-4 and Free T-3 are the best tests to know the actual thyroid hormone in your system at time of lab draw. TSH can lag up to 6 weeks and is a better diagnostic test to identify thyroid issues rather than for dosing.


----------



## psychopika (Mar 1, 2015)

I have the same - a nodule and high TPO Ab (115 instead of [<5])

I was told by my endo that Thyroglobulin Ab appear more often in the initial stages of autoimmune thyroiditis and that's why if the disease is chronic you might only see the TPO Ab being high. I didn't verify this info online, but this is from an actual doctor.

Also read online that sometimes papillary cancer comes with a side dish of high TPO Ab so you should monitor that nodule carefully. This study here: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24338678

PTC (Papillary Thyroid Cancer) was correlated with TgAb+ TN (Thyroid Nodule) (OR = 1.921, CI 1.431-2.580; P = 0.000), TPOAb+ TN (OR = 1.945, CI 1.195-3.165; P = 0.007), TAb+ TN (OR = 2.393, CI 1.635-3.501; P = 0.000), and serum TSH >1.35 mIU/L (OR = 1.742, CI 1.089-2.786; P = 0.021). 

*Serum positive TgAb or TPOAb is an independent predictor for PTC. The coexistence of TgAb and TPOAb confers a greater risk for PTC than isolated positive TgAb or TPOAb, and is correlated with elevated TSH level and advanced PTC stage.*


----------

